# الحلقة الاولى للرد على الحلوف وسام عبد الله



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*شخصية مريضة نفسية تتمتع بالاتى
1-الجبن الشديد ينقط الغرفة كلها بالريد دوت ولو حد داخل يكلمه يشتمه ويسبه 
2-تربية شوارع من الفاظه الوسخة الدالة على بيئته الواطية 
3-من اكبر جهلاء المسلمين اللى تكلموا فى المسيحية
ليس لدى وقت للدخول على البالتوك لكنى وجدت بعض المقالات العبيطة على الموقع الخاصة بالروم بتاعه فحبيت اوريكوا انه انسان دهول وجاهل لا يفقه حرف واحد فى المسيحية وحياتك ولا يعرف الاسلام
وهذا هى الحلقة الاولى للرد على البتاع دا اللى بيقعد يولول طول النهار على البالتوك
الموضوع بعنوان هل ادعى يسوع الالوهية؟؟؟
الاجابة باختصار لا المسيح لم يدعى الالوهية المسيح هو يهوه ليس اختطاف او زورا بل هو بالحق ابن الله الكلمة المتانس

نبدا باسم الاله الواحد يهوه القدير الكائن بذاته الناطق بكلمة قدرته والحى بروحه الازلى القدوس واضعين كل الهه الامم الوثنية وانبياءهم الدجالين تحت موطئ قدمينا سريعا باسم المسيح 


الجهل الاول من الحلوف

*


> *وهذه التحية أيضا كانت تحية المسيح عليه السلام كما هو وارد في الترجمة الكاثوليكية بعد حادثة الفداء والصلب المزعومة
> انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 24 العدد 36 : وبينما هما يتكلمان إذا به يقوم بينهم ويقول لهم: السلام عليكم!​وكذلك في الترجمة العربية المشتركة انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 24 العدد 36 : وبينما التلميذان يتكلمان، ظهر هو نفسه بينهم وقال لهم : سلام عليكم!
> وهذه كانت تحية المسيحين وكل أنبياء الله , و تحية المسلمين , وتحيه المسيح عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام في​*


* 
فهو لا يستطيع لانه جاهل وطفل معقول ان يفرق بين التحية hi وبين السلام peace
الكلمة المستخدمة يونانيا هى εἰρήνη ارينى بمعنى سلام كعطية الهية وليس تحية 
فى قاموس سترونج تحت رقم 1515 ورد معناها كالاتى
**eirḗnē  (from eirō, "to join, tie together into a whole") – properly, wholeness, i.e. when all essential parts are joined together; peace (God's gift of wholeness)*
​* وفى نفس الكلمة التى اتت فى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 14 عدد 27
**«سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.* 
*فالمعنى يا جاهل هو عطية الهية يعطينا سيدنا والهنا يسوع المسيح للمؤمنين باسمه وليس تحية

اما كلمة تحية باليونانى هى كلمة مختلفة تماما يا جاهل هى كلمة Ἀσπάζεται وتنطق اسبزتاى
ووردت فى رسالة رومية اصحاح 16 عدد 21
**21 يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ الْعَامِلُ مَعِي، وَلُوكِيُوسُ وَيَاسُونُ وَسُوسِيبَاتْرُسُ أَنْسِبَائِي.*
*ومثال اخر متعا للتطويل فى نقطة عبيطة يثيرها جاهل *
*رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس اصحاح 16 عدد 19*
*تسلم عليكم كنائس اسيا. يسلم عليكم في الرب كثيرا اكيلا وبريسكلا مع الكنيسة التي في بيتهما. *
*فهمت يا ابنى ايه الفرق بين التحية كتحية وبين السلام كموهبة وعطية الهية 
دا كان على الماشى فى نقطة عبيطة قبل مندخل فى جوهر الموضوع واكشف هتلك قدام المسيحين والمسلمين
كلاكيت تانى مرة
*


> *(انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 18 من العدد 21,20,19 ) [.فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعاليمه]
> نلاحظ هنا أن رئيس الكهنة يسأل المسيح عليه السلام عن تلاميذه وعن تعاليمه​والنص باللغة الانجليزية يقول [ The high priest then asked Jesus of his disciples, and of his doctrine.]
> وهذه الكلمة doctrine​**تعني العقيدة وهي أقوى من كلمة تعاليم فما هي عقيدته ؟*​


 
*طيب انت متعرفش يونانى ولا سمعت عنه من اساسه
هو بيقول ان كلمة doctrine تعنى عقيدة ودا فى حد ذاته عته رسمى
لان كلمة doctrine ترجمة حرفية لكلمة ديداشيز **διδαχῆς*
*
وتعنى تعليم واتت فى العهد الجديد بامثلة لا حصر لها
* *didax (from 1321 /didáskō, "to teach") – established teaching, especially a "summarized" body of respected teaching (viewed as reliable, time-honored
**واتت منها كلمة معلم ديداسكولوس **διδάσκαλος*
*فهى بمعنى تعليم لما سال رئيس الكهنة المسيح السؤال دا كان بيساله عن طبيعة تعليمه ما هى
ونفس الكلمة اتت فى العبرانين 
لا تساقوا بتعاليم متنوعة وغريبة لانه حسن ان يثبّت القلب بالنعمة لا باطعمة لم ينتفع بها الذين تعاطوها* 
*لكن العقيدة اللى هى dogma الىل هى عبارة عن مجموعة عقائد فى اليونانى ثراسكيا θρησκεία (ديانة او مذهب)*

*مثال اعمال الرسول اصحاح 5 عدد 26*
*عالمين بي من الاول ان ارادوا ان يشهدوا اني حسب مذهب عبادتنا الاضيق عشت فريسيا*
*فسؤال رئيس الكهنة للمسيح عن تعاليمه وليست عقيدته او مذهبه *
*يتبع ومحدش يكتب تعليق عير لما اخلص نهائيا*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك اخويا شمس الحق


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*النقطة التالة واوعدكم اننا هنزلها فى مجلة المنتدى الفكهاية او لو فتحنا قسم للمتخلفين عقليا بيقول ايه بالحرف
*


> *[ أجابه يسوع [ أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء  والمسيح عليه السلام هنا أجاب بأن كل شيء قد قاله في العلن بدون خفاء أو أسرار بكل ما لديه من تعاليم ولم يقول أي شيء في الخفاء وكلمة علانية تؤكد ذلك ومن هنا نؤكد أن موضوع أسرار الكنيسة السبع هذا ما هو إلا كلام باطل لأنه ليس هناك أي أسرار في الديانة المسيحية​ فالمسيح عليه السلام ليست له أي تعاليم في الخفاء على الإطلاق (وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء ) ويؤكد هذا الأمر عندما يقول المسيح عليه  السلام في هذا العدد 21  [لماذا تسألني أنا؟ اسأل الذين قد سمعوا ماذا كلمتهم. هوذا هؤلاء يعرفون ماذا قلت أنا]  أي يخاطب رئيس الكهنة أنه إن أراد التأكد فعليه أن يسأل التلاميذ ماذا قاله لهم وأنه قال كل شيء في العلن.. إذن فليست هناك أسرار في العقيدة المسيحية​ *


*سامحونا اعزائى انى هنزل للمستوى العبيط دا 
فالسر الكنسى معناه ان ربنا موشوش حد فى ودنه بسر لان يسوع قال انا كلمت العالم علانية يبقى اسرار ايه يا نصارى اللى بتتكلموا عنها اذا كان يسوع بيقول انا موشوشتش حد 
صحيح اللى سماك حلوف 
بص يا ابنى اى طفل فى مدارس الاحد فى الصفوف الاولى يعرف ان السر معناه قوة خفية وموهبة روحية يحصل عليها المؤمنين بواسطة طقس مرئى يمارس مش سر بنوشوشه لبعض والمسيح وشوشه لحد ماشى يا حلوف 
يعنى ايه
مثلا فى سر المعمودية
العامل فى السر بطريقة سرائرية هو روح الله القدوس يجدد الطبيعة ويعطينا موهبة البنوة لله بواسطة تعميد المؤمن فى ماء 
العامل فى سر الميرون هو روح الله يعطينا سكناه فينا بواسطة الرشم بالميرون 
فالسر هو عمل سرائرى لا يرى بروح الله مش كلام المسيح وشوشه لحد يا كابتن
افتح كتاب الارشى حبيب جرجس مؤسس مدارس الاحد صفحة 2 فى كتابه اسرار الكنيسة القبطية هيعرفلك السر الكنيسى بانه هو*









*فهى الحصول على شئ خفى بعمل سرائرى
موهبة التبنى وسكنى الروح وغفران الخطايا والتحويل السرائرى لجسد المسيح ودمه وارتباط الزيجة ومسحة المرضى وسلطان الكهنوت 
دول مش كلام بيتوشوش يا كابتن ربنا يشفيك وتتثقف
ندخل على النقطة كام؟مش عارف متعدش 
*


> * كذلك يقول المسيح عليه السلام في انجيل : لوقا الإصحاح 19 العدد 22​ [فقال له: من فمك أدينك أيها العبد الشرير. عرفت أني إنسان صارم ، آخذ ما لم أضع ، وأحصد ما لم أزرع ]​ وهذا النص مهم جدا في الرد على النصارى ..بما يخرج من فمك سوف أدينك  And he saith unto him, Out of thine own mouth will I judge thee,​ وكل نصراني على وجه الأرض مهما اختلفت عقيدته يؤمن بأشياء محددة هى ركيزه العقيده أهمها أن المسيح هو الله وعبادته ... يخرج من هذا الإعتقاد شهود يهوه .. فكل النصارى يعتقدون أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد​ كذلك يؤمنون بالخطيئة الأصلية , والخطيئة الأصلية في الأساس هي المسيحية وبدونها ليس هناك مسيحية فهي حجر الأساس للديانة المسيحية وهي أساس عقيدة التجسد , والفداء هو السبب الرئيسي لتأليه الإنسان يسوع ويقول الكتاب المقدس من كلام المسيح عليه السلام*


*مجموعة من الجهل تبظ من انسان واحد كمسيحى اقرف انى اقراها بعد لما تقدس ذهنى بالمعانى الالهوتية الراقية
من هو العبد الشرير؟؟
هو الذى لم يربح بوزنته ول يسكب بها شئ وكما اعطاها سيده كما سلمها له ليس كصاحب الخمس وزنات او الوزنتين 
هذا هو العبد الشرير وملوش علاقة المثل اصلا بالىل نقوله بس القاعدة الفقهية لاعريضة تقول
كله عند المسلمين صابون 
بتقول كلنا مؤمنين بالوهية المسيح مهما اختلفنا 
برافو عليك ويخرج عنا شهود يهوه 
والنبى انت هتشلنى هما شهود يهوه اصلا مسيحين؟؟؟ولا هنا فى مجالس الكنائس العالمى؟؟؟ولا اعترفنا بيهم انهم طائفة مسيحية معتمدة؟؟؟؟
انت هتشلنى يا ابنى
شهود يهوه هو امتداد طبيعى للاريوسية باختصار 
وبيقول ان حجر الاساس فى العقيدة المسيحية هو الخطية الاصلية؟؟؟؟
مين قال كدا وانى مرجع اعتمدت عليه
ام حلمبوحة بتاعت الجاز قالتلك كدا؟؟؟؟
تعالى نخلى الانجيل يرد عليك يا جاهل
**قالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا!*
*43 لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.*
*44 وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!*
*حجر الزاوية هو المسيييييييييييييييييييييييح فقط لا غير
** لِذلِكَ يُتَضَمَّنُ أَيْضًا فِي الْكِتَابِ: «هنَذَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ مُخْتَارًا كَرِيمًا، وَالَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لَنْ يُخْزَى».*
*7 فَلَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَرَامَةُ، وَأَمَّا لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ، «فَالْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ، هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ»*
*8 «وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ. الَّذِينَ يَعْثُرُونَ غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْكَلِمَةِ، الأَمْرُ الَّذِي جُعِلُوا لَهُ»* * 
المسيح الهنا هو حجر الزاوية فى ايمانا ولا يوجد غيره حجر يستند عله ايمانا سوى شخص المسيح فادينا ومخلصنا 
امال انتوا يا مسيحين مبتؤمنوس بالخطية الاصلية؟؟؟؟؟
الخطية الاصلية او سقوط ادم وفساد الطبيعة هو واقع تم بالفعل والمسيح اتى ليصححه ويعيد كل شئ على مكان عليه وليس هو جوهر ايمانى 
**11 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.
لذا فعمل المسيح الكفارى وتدبير الخلاص كان سببا لتجسد الكلمة وليس لتاليه الانسان يا حلوف 
لان الانسان لا يؤله بطبعيته ولا يستطيع الكيان البشرى ان يصل لمراتب الالوهة باى حال من الاحوال لكن الله الكلمة الازلى اتحد بطبيعتنا باتحاد اقنومى طبائعى بلا انفال فصار الكلمة جسدا وحل بيننا
ولا يوجد شخص مسيحى واحد يا حلوف يؤمن بان المسيح هو انسان قد تاله بل هو الله الحق الذى كان فى صورة الله ومساوته لله بدون اختلاس مخليا ذاته وصائرا فى شبه الناس 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> *في انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 8 العدد 40   ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم​ وهنا المسيح عليه السلام يؤكد على إنسانيته وهو بشر وهذا هو الحق من عند الله أن المسيح عليه السلام ليس هو الله ولكن سمع الحق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى​ *


*هذا لم يفعله ابراهيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازاى لم يفعله ابراهيم والله كلم ابراهيم مرارا وتكرارا 
بيعترض على كلمة انسان ازاى يا حلوف واحنا كلنا مؤمنين ببشرية يسوع وشابهنا فى كل شئ 
**14 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،*
*النقطة التانية يعنى ايه سمعه من الله وهذا لم يعمله ابراهيم
ماهو مفهوم السمع هنا وكيف هذا لم يفعله ابراهيم
طبعا انت لم تفتح تفسير مسيحى ولا تعرف حتى شكل التفاسير المسيحية
اولا فى نفس الاصحاح اعلن المسيح عن كونه يهوه اله اسرائيل
**قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ»
وقد سبق الزميل مولكا بعمل بحث اكاديمى رائع للرد على شخص مسلم حب يتفزلك ويعمل انه فاهم فاطحن كالعادة قوله بس اسم مولكا ركبه بتخبط فى بعض بس هو بالنسبة ليك اشهد انه استاذ ورئيس قسم بس بالنسبة لينا هو تلميذ صغنن فتخيل لما اساتذة اساتذتك تنازلوا وبيردوا عليك دا يوم الهنا ابقى اقرا البحث دا فى اقوال اكتر من 300 عالم واقوال الاباء عن مفهوم اهيه وربطها بايجو ايمى بمعنى الكينونة المطلق

** نرجع لموضوعنا طبعا انت خطفت العدد من وسط اصحاح كامل بس انت لا تفهم يعنى هذا لم يعلمه ابراهيم 
افهمك انا واخد بايدك
بالرغم من ان ابراهيم تكلم مع الله الا انه مقارنة بالمسيح الذى هو ذاته الكلمة الكائن فى ذات الله لا يقارن بيه 
فالمسيح يقول الحق الذى سمعه من الله الاب باعتباره الكلمة الكائن فى حضنه فهو يعرف فكر الله ويعلنه لنا هذا لم يفعله ابراهيم الذى كان يقبل الحق كما اعلنه الله له 
فالفرق ان المسيح هو الكلمة الذى يعلن لنا الحق
اما ابراهيم ليس له ان يعلن الحق فهذا لم يفعله ابراهيم لكن ابراهيم يقبل الحق المعلن له
اقرا فى تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن
**ولكن هيهات الفرق بينهم وبينهُ لأنهم حنقوا على المسيح لأنهُ كلَّمهم بالحق من الله، وأما إبراهيم فكان يقبل الحق كما أُعلن لهُ وسلك بموجبهِ.
والاصحاح كله اعلان عن الوهية المسيح نستفيض عنه بعد كدا بالشرح الممل ممكن تقرا الموضوع دا لاستاذك وتاج راسك الدكتور هولى بايبل تتعلم منه وتتنور بدل الجهل دا يا حلوف 
ندخل بقة فى بعض السفالات المخلوطة بالجهل
*


> *:ويقول شنودة بابا الكنيسة المصرية   في موضوع الخطية الأصلية في كتابه لاهوت المسيح صفحة 84,83 تحت عنوان الأساس اللاهوتي ..... أي السبب الرئيسي في تأليه يسوع هو موضوع الخلاص والفداء يقول : وما دامت الخطية موجهة إلى الله أصلا , والله غير محدود , إذن الخطيئه غير محدودة وإذا كفر عنها لابد من كفارة غير محدودة تكفي لمغفرة جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في جميع الأجيال ولآخر الدهور ولكن لا يوجد غير محدود إلا الله وحده لذلك كان لابد أن الله نفسه يتجسد ويصير ابن الإنسان حتى يمكن أن ينوب عن الإنسان ويقوم بعمل الكفارة .​ وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لتأليه الإنسان يسوع​*


*طبعا بعيدا عن السفالة المحمدية اللى بتخر منك ودا مش عيب عليك فمن شابه رسوله فما ظلم 
تعالوا نشوف مدى التدلي سالىل بيمارسه الحلوف على عقول المسلمين الغلابة
قريتوا كلامه تعالى نشوف كلام البابا شنودة فى صفحة 83 و84
البابا شنودة بيتكلم عن الاساس الاهوتى للفداء وبيقول بالحرف 
طيب متيجى نشوف مع بعض 








ثم يستكمل قداسة البابا شنودة ويقول


* 
*



فاستخرج لى من كلام البابا شنودة مصطلحك العبيط تاليه الانسان؟؟؟
فالبابا شنودة علم تعليما صحيحا ان الله الكلمة صار ابن للانسان ليصحح ما قد هلك وما قد فسد بفعل الخطية وليقدم فداءا غير محدود
نرجع لكلامك يا حلوف بتقول ايه

*


> *ويقول شنودة بابا الكنيسة المصرية
> وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لتأليه الإنسان يسوع*


*طلعلى الجملة دى من كتابات البابا شنودة كلها يا مدلس
يتبع بكوارث فالاتى اكثر اثارة وسيتلقى ضربات موجعه الى الموت فانتظروا ارجوكم *


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*نستكمل مع هذا المريض الجاهل باقى جهله وعتهه الرسمى
*


> * فبدون الخطية الأصلية يسوع ليس هو الله لأنه إنسان بشر والله سبحانه وتعالى ليس بشر راجع : هوشع الإصحاح 11 العدد 9​ لا أجري حمو غضبي. لا أعود أخرب أفرايم لأني أنا الله لا إنسان القدوس في وسطك فلا آتي بسخط .  I will not execute the fierceness of​ mine anger, I will not return to destroy Ephraim: for I am God, and not man; the Holy One in the midst of thee: and I will not enter into the city.​  لأني الله لا إنسان ,​ إذن الخطية الأصلية هي المسيحية هي حجر الأساس وركن الزاوية وبدون الخطية الأصلية ليس هناك مسيحية على الإطلاق ,
> ​*


*مرجعك الاهوتى لو سمحت الىل بيقول ان جوهر الايمان المسيحى هو الايمان بالخطية الاصلية؟
لما تلاقيه يا ننص ابقى تعالى كلم المسيحين اساتذتك ومعلمينك
لان اى مرجع لاهوتى حينما يتكلم عن حجر الزاوية فى الايمان المسيحى يتكلم عن شخص المسيح 
اللى انت بتقوله دا هو ليه تجسد الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟
ليه كان ضرورى يتحد الكلمة بطبيعتنا الانسانية؟؟؟
فالشخص هو جوهر ايمانا وليس اسباب مجيئته لعالمنا 
فخمت 
نرجع لسفر هوشع وازودلك عليه بعض النصوص ممكن تبقى تلحس بيه عقل المغفلين فى سفر العدد
** لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَانًا فَيَكْذِبَ، وَلاَ ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلْ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ يَفِي؟*
*ايه رائيك ان الكلام دا  موجود فى العهد الجديد
**اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ*
*مع انه قيل عن المسيح*
*اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.
فهل الله رائيناه ام لم نراه؟؟؟؟
فان كان الله لا يرى فكيف يقال عن المسيح اننا شاهدناه ولمسناه
لان نص الحقيقة هو اكبر تدليس
فنصف الحقيقة ان الله فى جوهره لا يدرك ولا يرى وهو فى جوهره ليس انسانا او ابن انسان
ونصف الحقيقة الاخر
ان الكلمة الوحيد الجنس الكائن فى حضن الله هو خبر اى اعلن لنا عن الله الغير مدرك
ايه الفرق بين الايكونا كصورة خارجية وبين المورفى كطبيعة وجوهر
تعالى نشوف الكتاب بيقول ايه
**6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.*
*7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.*
*8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.*
*هو كان فى صورة الله (مورفى)ومورفى تعنى الطبيعة والجوهر
ومساو لله ليس اختلاسا ولا زورا ولا اختطافا 
لكن
لكن
الكائن فى صورة الله اخلى ذاته وصار فى شبه الناس ووجد فى الهيئة كانسان 
وجد فى الهيئة كانسان تكلم عنها بولس الرسول بكون المسيح صورة الله والايقون اللحمى الحامل اعلان الله للبشرية
**الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ
نعيد تانى
المسيح هو صورة الله وطبيعته وجوهره ومساو لله 
اخلى ذاته صائرا فى شبه الناس 
بطبيعته البشرية الىل من خلالها اخلى ذاته صار هو صورة الله(الايكونا)الخاريجية النبى الحامل لاعلانات الله للبشرية 
سفر هوشع بيتكلم عن طبيعة الله انه ليس انسانا وهذا حق لان الله ليس انسان
المسيح ليس فقط هو الله بطبعيته الالهية انه روح لكن متحدا بالطبيعة الانسانية الكاملة 
فخمت ولا الكلام الاهوتى صعب على امثالك من بياعين الحشيش 
*


> * والخطية الأصلية كذلك هي عماد عقيدة الفداء والصلب وبولص يقول في رسالته الأولى إلى كورونثوس الإصحاح 15 العدد14​ وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضا إيمانكم​ إذن لو لم يكن هناك خطيئة أصلية فلن يكون هناك صلب أو قيامة ويعني ذلك أنه لا يوجد مسيحية​ أي أن التبشير باطل والدين باطل .​  ويأتي هذا الكلام مرة أخرى في : الإصحاح 15 العدد 17 :​  وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم. أنتم بعد في خطاياكم!​  كذلك يؤكد هذا الكلام في العدد 18 يقول -:​  إذا الذين رقدوا في المسيح أيضا هلكوا!​  فما معنى هذا الكلام ؟​ معناه : لو لم يوجد خطيئة أصلية والتي يترتب عليها عقيدة الصلب والفداء إذن يسوع لم يمت على الصليب إذن ليس هناك قيامة إذن الذين آمنوا بهذه العقيدة قد هلكوا وذهبوا إلى بحيرة النار والكبريت أي إلى جهنم إذن فهو أمر خطير جدا .*


*الكلام دا كله تهجيص مش انت مصرى وتعرف المصطلحات المصرية 
انت بتهجص
هقولك ليه
تعالى افهمك بالراحة يعنى ايه لو لم يقم المسيح
**وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ، فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضًا إِيمَانُكُمْ،*
*15 وَنُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا شُهُودَ زُورٍ للهِ، لأَنَّنَا شَهِدْنَا مِنْ جِهَةِ اللهِ أَنَّهُ أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يُقِمْهُ، إِنْ كَانَ الْمَوْتى لاَ يَقُومُونَ.*
*16 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ الْمَوْتى لاَ يَقُومُونَ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ.*
*17 وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ، فَبَاطِلٌ إِيمَانُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ بَعْدُ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ!*

*
**التلاميذ بشروا بايه بيسوع المصلوب الذى اقامه الله الاب من بين الاموات
طيب لو المسيح مقمش 
يبقى مفيش اصلا كرازة هيكرزوا بايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويصبحوا شهود زور لانهم شهدوا ان الله اقام المسيح وهو لم يقمه يبقى كرازة باطلة 
طيب الكلام دا بيرد على مين؟؟؟
بيرد على بعض من اهل كورنثوس اللى رفضوا قيامة الاموات 
فقالهم لو احنا بنكرز بالمسيح قائم من الاموت يبقى ازاى مفيش قيامة اموات
**وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ يُكْرَزُ بِهِ أَنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ قَوْمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنْ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةُ أَمْوَاتٍ؟
وقدم اثباتات على شهود عيان بان المسيح بالفعل قام وظهر لكثيرين
**فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ،*
*4 وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ،*
*5 وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.*
*6 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ، أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاق إِلَى الآنَ. وَلكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا.*
*7 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ، ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ.*
*8 وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ ­ كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ ­ ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا.*
*يبقى ازاى تقولوا ان مفيش قيامة اموات
لان لو مفيش اموات بيقوموا يبقى المسيح مقمش ولو المسيح مقمش يبقى مفيش كرازة ويبقى ايمانكم باطل واحنا نبقى شهود زور لله
وعاد تانى وقال بخصوص ان قيامة المسيح هو برهان على قيامة الاموات
**وَلكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ الرَّاقِدِينَ.*
*21 فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ، بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضًا قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ.*
*22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ، هكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ.*
*23 وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ: الْمَسِيحُ بَاكُورَةٌ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ.
ايه بقة العجن الىل انت بتقوله دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> *معناه : لو لم يوجد خطيئة أصلية والتي يترتب عليها عقيدة الصلب والفداء إذن يسوع لم يمت على الصليب إذن ليس هناك قيامة إذن الذين آمنوا بهذه العقيدة قد هلكوا وذهبوا إلى بحيرة النار والكبريت أي إلى جهنم إذن فهو أمر خطير جدا*


* 
ايه علاقة الكلما دا بموضوع الاصحاح اصلا مهو العيب مش عليك العيب على الغلابة الىل مبيقروش ومسلمين دقنهم لحلاليف زيك 
مش حلوف دا لقبك على البالتوك برضة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> * أين قال المسيح أنا الله ؟ وأين طلب العبادة ؟ فيجب أن تثبت ذلك بالدليل والبرهان ... أين طلب المسيح عليه السلام العبادة فى حين أن المسيح عليه السلام كان يعبد الآب أي الله , فلماذا لا تعبد الآب ؟ الذي كان يعبده المسيح عليه السلام.​ لماذا تعبد عبد؟؟ ولا تعبد رب هذا العبد؟  ​ أنت تؤمن أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد , فأين قال يسوع في الانجيل علانية أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟  أين قال المسيح عليه السلام بفمه الطاهر الشريف أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟ ومن أين أتيتم بهذه العقيدة . ​*


*سؤال عبيط من شخصية اعبط 
نبدا بالاعلانات اللفظية لرببوية والهوية المسيح باللفظ **وان كنت نصف رجلا فقدم مقالا ينقد مااقوله
ماهى الالقاب الالهية فى اليونانى الىل المفروض المسيح يقولها
1-الرب كريوس
2-الله ثيؤس
3-اهيه ... ايجو ايمى
فى اى الفاظ الهية اخرى ممكن نطلقها على المسيح
ركز معايا وحياة ابوك لو عايش ورحمته لو اتكل على الله ومات
**حقايق مجملها كالاتى *
*يعرفها الطفل قبل المتخصص*
*عبرى..................يونانى................عربى*
*الوهيم ................ثيؤس..................الله*
*يهوه.....................كريوس................الرب*
*اهيه اشير اهيه..............ايجو ايمى هو اون.................الكائن الذى يكون*

*ايه رائك لو اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل هذة الالقاب الالهية بصورتها المطلقة؟*
*فهل ستعتبرها اعلان لفظى ولا عندك القاب اخرى تريد السيد المسيح يطلقها على ذاته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 1* 
* ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».*
*28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».*
*29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».* 
*الموقف هو بعد قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الاموات وشك توما فى قيامة المسيح فظهر له المسيح وقال لتوما تعالى وضع اصبعك فى جنبى وامن بى
ولما تاكد من قيامة السيد المسيح اعلن ايمانه بيه وقال له ربى والهى وطوب السيد المسيح ايمان توما *
*العدد بالتحديد 28 يونانى
**ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου

**تحديدا المظلل هو كريوس موى كاى هو ثيؤس موى *

*ترجمته الحرفية الرب خاصتى والله خاصتى .*
*هنا امن توما بالسيد المسيح له كل المجد بالربوبية والالوهية وطوب السيد المسيح ايمان توما بيه*
*لو حضرتك عايز تتكلم عربى بس هسهالك فى ترجمة مشهورة جدا اسمها ترجمة العهد الجديد بين السطور يونانى عربى*

​




*وفى تعليق ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين عن هذا العدد تحديدا *




*احنا امام عدد لفظى ورد فيه لقبين الهين هما كريوس بمعنى الرب
وثيؤس بمعنى الله 
وقد نطق توما الرسول بهذا الايمان موجهه للسيد المسيح وقد طوب السيد المسيح هذا الايمان
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 2*
*فى العشاء الاخير قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه وهو بيسلمهم تقليد غسل ارجل بعضهم البعض 
**εἰ οὖν ἐγὼ ἔνιψα ὑμῶν τοὺς πόδας ὁ κύριος καὶ ὁ διδάσκαλος, καὶ ὑμεῖς ὀφείλετε ἀλλήλων νίπτειν τοὺς πόδας
**14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ**·*
*دى ترجمة الفانديك للعدد وترجمة صح مليون فى المية لان لقب السيادة او الربوبية الاتنين واحد بس علشان حضرتك عايزها حرفيا الرب من الترجمات العربى ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين *




*الترجة البوليسية *
*أنتم تدعونني معلما وربا، و حسنا تقولون، لأني كذلك. *
*الترجمة الكاثوليكية *
*أنتم تدعونني (( المعلم والرب)) وأصبتم في ما تقولون، فهكذا أنا. *
*لكن طالما قال انا الرب فيكون هو الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 3*
*اللقب الالهى الثالث الذى اعلنه المسيح على الملئ ليس فقط على نطاق وجوده مع تلاميذه
اولا اعلن يهوه نفسه(ملاك يهوه) لموسى فى العليقة زمان وقال له 
**فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه. وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم** 
وفى السبعينية
**καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς μωυσῆν ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν καὶ εἶπεν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς ισραηλ ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς
**فى انجيل يوحنا نجد نفس الاعلان قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه تقريبا اجابة على نفس السؤال فاليهود سالوه من تجعل نفسك فقال انا كائن وموسى ساله زمان وقاله لو الشعب سالنى عنك وقالى اسمك ايه اقولهم ايه اجاب يهوه وقال انا كائن*
*قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*
*وفى الاصل اليونانى*
*εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί

**ملاحظات سريعة على هذا النص*

*1-فعل الكينونة هنا جاء فى زمن الماضى الناقص ليدل على الاستمرارية فهو كائن وكان ويكون كينونة غير مشترطة بزمن *
*2-جاء هذا الاعلان ردا على سؤال اليهود للسيد المسيح *

* مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟**.*
*وهكذا اعلن السيد المسيح ان هو الكائن مستخدم نفس التعبير اللى استخدمه ملاك يهوه لموسى فى العليقة
3-رفع اليهود حجارة ليرجموه بعد ان قال هذا الاعلان الصريح فاعتبروه تجديف  
**فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ*
4-*هناك فرق بين السؤال عن شخصية معين وتقول انا هو وبين انك تسال من انت وتعرف نفسك وتقول انا هو 
بمعنى 
لو سالتنى هل انت شمس الحق وجاوبت نعم انا هو معناها انا انى هو شمس الحق اللى انت سالتنى عنه 
لكن لو سالتنى مين انا وقلتلك انا هو او انا الكائن دا لفظة الهية فقط تتطلق على اله اسرائيل يهوه الكائن *
*ايضا من سفر اشعياء قال يهوه*
*اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ
* *ἄκουέ μου ιακωβ καὶ ισραηλ ὃν ἐγὼ καλῶ ἐγώ εἰμι πρῶτος καὶ ἐγώ εἰμι εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα
*​ *على لسان يهوه قيل هذا الكلام وعلى لسان المسيح فى سفر الرؤيا  قال عن نفسه نفس الكلام 
**ثم قال لي قد تم. انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية. انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا*
*καὶ εἶπέν μοι γέγονεν ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν
**والمسيح كثيرا ماعلن عن نفسه بانه هو الكائن واضاف لنفسه القاب الهية لا تتطلق سوى على يهوه
انا هو الحياة القيامة الحق النازل من السماء الخبز الحى الالف والياء البداية والنهاية  .................
وايضا اطلق على نفسه اللفظة بصيغتها المطلقة انا هو
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 4*
*قال يهوه فى القديم
**هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ*
*يهوه سيرسل ملاكه ليهيئ الطريق امامه وسياتى السيد وملاك العهد الذى يطلبه اليهود ويسرون بيه ويشتهونه(المسيا)
**نروح للعهد الجديد ونشوف مين هو الملاك الذى سيتقدم وجه الرب
**كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: «هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي، الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ*
*الملاك هو المعمدان وسيعد طريق الرب 
**وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا

**وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.*


*3 فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً*

*قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ*

*الخلاصة 
يهوه قال انه سيرسل ملاكه ليهئ الطريق امامه
المعمدان قال انه الذى اتى ليعد طريق يهوه امام شعبه 
وقال السيد المسيح عن المعمدان 
**وَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «فَلِمَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَوَّلاً؟»*
*11 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.*
*12 وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».*
*13 حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.*
*الخلاصة يوحنا جاء معدا الطريق ليهوه نفسه الذى هو المسيا ابن الله حسب النبوات الواردة فى اشعياء وملاخى وتطبيقها فى العهد الجديد على لسان يوحنا والمسيح
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 5*
*لنرى من العهد القديم من هو رب السبت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا، لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُكُمْ،*

* تَهَابُونَ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ أُمَّهُ وَأَبَاهُ، وَتَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ*

*سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَ وَمَقْدِسِي تَهَابُونَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ*

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلْخِصْيَانِ الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي، وَيَخْتَارُونَ مَا يَسُرُّنِي، وَيَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِعَهْدِي*

*وَأَعْطَيْتُهُمْ أَيْضًا سُبُوتِي لِتَكُونَ عَلاَمَةً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُمْ، لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ مُقَدِّسُهُمْ.*

*السبت هو يوم الرب  ونسبه يهوه لذاته وقال سبوتى 
لنرى ماذا تكلم يسوع عن نفسه فى الانجيل فى اكثر من عدد
**فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ!*
*8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*
*κύριος γάρ ἐστιν τοῦ σαββάτου ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου
**كريوس جار ايستين توى ساباتوى هو ايوس توى انثروبوى .*
​
*27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ.*
*28 إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*

*فهل مازلت تقول ان يسوع لم يعلن ربوبيته اذا كان هو قال صراحا انا رب السبت الذى هو يهوه ولا غيره رب السبت
يرجى مراجعى الملف دا كمان
** ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
الاعلان اللفظى رقم 6
* *المسيح اله ورب الانبياء *
*قال الملاك ليوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا
** ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الأَقْوَالُ أَمِينَةٌ وَصَادِقَةٌ. وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُالأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ سَرِيعًا*
*Καὶ εἶπέν μοι, οὗτοι οἱ λόγοι πιστοὶ καὶ ἀληθινοί, καὶ ὁ κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῶν πνευμάτων τῶν προφητῶν ἀπέστειλεν τὸν ἄγγελον αὐτοῦ δεῖξαι τοῖς δούλοις αὐτοῦ ἃ δεῖ γενέσθαι ἐν τάχει
**من هو الذى ارسل الملاك ليوحنا فى سفر الرؤيا نشوف.*
*أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*

*إِعْلاَنُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ اللهُ، لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ، وَبَيَّنَهُ مُرْسِلاً بِيَدِ مَلاَكِهِ لِعَبْدِهِ يُوحَنَّا*

*وايضا يؤكد المسيح انه مرسل الانبياء والحكماء *
*لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ*
*الخلاصة 
الملاك يقول ليوحنا الرب اله(هو كريوس هو ثيؤس) الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه
ويسوع يقول ارسلت ملاكى ليوحنا ليرى عبيده مايكون
لسه برضة بتقول مفيش اعلانات لفظية ان يسوع المسيح هو الرب الاله
* *الاعلان اللفظى رقم 7* 
*وهو خليط من اعلان الالوهية لفظيا والسجود والعبادة من الطغمات السمائية للجالس على العرش *
*المسيح الاله المعبود*
*الصفوف الملائكية والطغمات السمائية تخر ساجدة للجالس على العرش وتسبح الرب الاله المتسحق للعبادة*
*وَسَمِعْتُ مَلاَكَ الْمِيَاهِ يَقُولُ: «عَادِلٌ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَكُونُ، لأَنَّكَ حَكَمْتَ هكَذَا.*
 *6 لأَنَّهُمْ سَفَكُوا دَمَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَ، فَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ دَمًا لِيَشْرَبُوا. لأَنَّهُمْ مُسْتَحِقُّونَ!»*
 *7 وَسَمِعْتُ آخَرَ مِنَ الْمَذْبَحِ قَائِلاً: «نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ! حَقٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ هِيَ أَحْكَامُكَ


**وَسَمِعْتُ كَصَوْتِ جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ، وَكَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَكَصَوْتِ رُعُودٍ شَدِيدَةٍ قَائِلَةً: «هَلِّلُويَا! فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ*


* يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:*
*11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ* 
*من هو الجالس على العرش الذى يخر امامه السمائيين ويسجدون له ويسبحونه *
*هو حمل الله الذى غلب وملك وجلس فى يمين عظمة ابيه *
*وَنَظَرْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ، وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُمْ رَبَوَاتِ رَبَوَاتٍ وَأُلُوفَ أُلُوفٍ،*
*12 قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!*
* وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا، سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: «لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَىالْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*
*وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الأَرْبَعَةُ تَقُولُ: «آمِينَ». وَالشُّيُوخُ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*


*وقال الجالس على العرش(المسيح) ليوحنا*
*وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ*
*والوحى يقول انهم يخروا ويسجدوا للجالس على العرش الذى هو الله *
*وَخَرَّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَسَجَدُوا للهِ الْجَالِسِعَلَى الْعَرْشِ
**الاعلان اللفظى رقم 8*
*المسيح اسمه رب الارباب *
*هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ

**16 وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ».*
*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 9
المسيح هو رب داود *
*فِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ*
*42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».*
*43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:*
*44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»*
*46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً
**ويؤكد المسيح انه اصل داود *
*أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*
*راجع الموضوع دا 
**الاعلان اللفظى رقم 10 المسيح هو رب الدينونة *
*ويناديه المدانون فى هذا اليوم ب لفظ الربوبية *
*لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟*
*23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
**Οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι· κύριε κύριε εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν ἀλλ' ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς
**πολλοὶ ἐροῦσίν μοι ἐν ἐκείνῃ τῇ ἡμέρᾳ· κύριε κύριε οὐ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι ἐπροφητεύσαμεν καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δαιμόνια ἐξεβάλομεν, καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δυνάμεις πολλὰς ἐποιήσαμεν

**ويؤكد السيد المسيح انه هو الديان صاحب يوم الدينونة*;*.*
*فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ
وفى الرؤيا 
**وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَخْرُجُ سَيْفٌ مَاضٍ لِكَيْ يَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ. وَهُوَ سَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِعَصًا مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَهُوَ يَدُوسُ مَعْصَرَةَ خَمْرِ سَخَطِ وَغَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*
*ويؤكد اشعياء النبى ان الديان هو يهوه ولا غيره *
*18 حَسَبَ الأَعْمَالِ هكَذَا يُجَازِي مُبْغِضِيهِ سَخَطًا، وَأَعْدَاءَهُ عِقَابًا. جَزَاءً يُجَازِي الْجَزَائِرَ.*
*وفى يشوع بن سيراخ *
*كذلك الناس في يد صانعهم وهو يجازيهم بحسب قضائه
يتبع باقوال رسل المسيح عن الوهية وربوبية المسيح وشهادات انجيلية واضحة
*​ 

 ​ 
*الخلاصة الى الان فى هذة الاعلانات اللفظية
1-توما اعلن ايمانه بالسيد المسيح بانه هو الرب والله
2-المسيح يقول لتلاميذه انا الرب والمعلم 
3-المسيح يعلن نفسه لليهود بانه اهيه(الكائن)
4-المسيح هو الرب(يهوه)الذى جاء يوحنا اما وجهه ليهئ الطريق امامه
5-المسيح هو رب السبت
6-المسيح هو رب واله الانبياء القديسين ومرسلهم
7-المسيح اسمه رب الارباب
8-المسيح هو رب داود واصله
9-المسيح هو الرب الاله المعبود الجالس على العرش والمسبح من الطغمات السمائية
10-المسيح هو رب الدينونة*


*لو عندك اى اعتراض متتردش بالاتصال بينا على 
** منتدي الكنيسة العربية *​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*باقى الاعلانات عن كون المسيح هو الاله من شهاداة الرسل
المسيح هو الله
** فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ
لو عندك نص بل ربع اعتراض على النص تعالى لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية وانا اعلمك
المسيح هو الله
**وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.**
المسيح هو الله
**الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
المسيح هو يهوه**وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا، وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي
** وَحِينَمَا تُعْطِي الْحَيَوَانَاتُ مَجْدًا وَكَرَامَةً وَشُكْرًا لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، الْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*
*المسيح هو الله
**9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.*
*10 وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ، الَّذِي هُوَ رَأْسُ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ.*
*المسيح هو الاله القدير
**لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ
المسيح هو الرب
** أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.
وامثلة لا حصر لها عن قلب الرب يسوع المسيح
المسيح الكائن فى ذات الله
*.. 
*الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*
*θεὸν οὐδεὶς ἑώρακεν πώποτε· μονογενὴς θεὸς ὁ ὢν εἰς τὸν κόλπον τοῦ πατρὸς ἐκεῖνος ἐξηγήσατο

* *المسيح المعبود.*
*فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.
** لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،*
*11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.* 
* وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ»
المسيح هو الله
** وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*المسيح هو يهوه  الخالق مؤسس السماوات والارض* *سفر العبرانين
** وَ «أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.*
*11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،*
*12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى* 
*الكلام دا معطوف على اما عن الابن *
*الكلام دا مقتبس من مزمور 102 وطبقه بولس الرسول على سيدنا والهنا يسوع المسيح المزمور يقول*
* مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.*
*26 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى، كَرِدَاءٍ تُغَيِّرُهُنَّ فَتَتَغَيَّرُ.*
 *27 وَأَنْتَ هُوَ وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ.*
*ولو رجعت للمزمور فى العبرية هتلاقى المزمور موجه ليهوه ذاته
عايز تانى من الكتاب المقدس فى ضعف ماقولته 5 مرات كمان بس انا تعبت الصراحة
يتبع ايضا  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*بالرد على المقالة دى على البتاع الىل اسمه وسام هبقى رديت تقريبا على كل التفاهات اللى بيقولها اعذرونى لانى الوقت اتاخر فانا هكمل بكرة واوعدكم ان بكرة هيكون القادم مثير وشيق اكثر واى واحد ليه فى البالتوك يدخل على وسام ويقرا الردود دى وان استطاع ان يرد على حرف منها هو او شلة السلفيين العبط الىل معاه على ضمانتى ميقدرش نقد كلمة واحدة بعيدا عن حلقات بوجى وطمطم اللى هو بيعملها على الغلابة والى عنده اى مقالة ليه وعايزنى ارد عليها يبعتهالى فورا وهذا الشخص ساضعته فى المقبرة الى الابد
هرد بكرة على الخطية الاصلية واين علم المسيح عنها
وعن كلمة اقنوم واين اعلن المسيح عن ذاته بصفته الكلمة وكل شئ بخصوص الموضوع دا وربنا يبارك الجميع  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*اعلان المسيا عن نفسه بانه *
*اله اسرائيل الكائن*
*(اهيه اشير اهيه)*​*ليس الان التوسع فى هذة النقطة فد تكلم فيها عظماء وافاضوا فيها ولم يعد هناك شئ فيها يقال انا هجمع فقط ما قيل باسلوب بسيط ومختصر
نوضح الاول الفرق بين صيغتين 
انا هو للايجاب عن سؤال يخص ماهية شخص محدد 
ثانيا انا هو بالصيغة المطلقة لاعلان شخص عن ذاته 
انا اسمى فى الحقيقة خالد واعمل طبيب 
لو اتى شخص وسالنى هل انت دكتور خالد؟؟
ورديت وقولتله انا هو 
فالرسالة واضحة انا هو الشخص اللى انت بتسال عنه 
طيب لو واحد لا يعرفنى وسالنى مين انت؟؟
وقولتله انا هو 
للوهلة الاولى مفهمناش حاجة من الاجابة
انت هو مين يعنى؟؟؟؟؟
اجابة ناقصة محتاجة تكملة علشان يعلن عن ذاته 
لكن فى عرف العبرانين فحينما يسمع لفظ الكينونة بصيغته المطلقة لا ياتى امام عينه سوى الكائن اله اسرائيل(يهوه)
لذا فقبل ان نعرض لفظة انا هو واستخدامها فى انجيل يوحنا على وجه الخصوص لازم نشوف استخدمها فى العهد القديم 
كل اعتمادنا هيبقى على الترجمة السبعينية ومقارنتها بالعهد الجديد
قبل منستعرض المعنى الكامل ل (انا هو)فى العهد القديم 
هعطى مقارنة بسيطة بين اقوال انا هو فى العهد القديم وانا هو فى العهد الجديد
المقارنة ماخذوة من مقدمة انجيل يوحنا للاب متى المسكين 
هكتفى بذكر الاعداد بالعربى مع تعليق بسيط على لغتها الاصلية فى اليونانية حتى لا يصعب على القارئ متابعة الكلام 
سفر الخروج اصحاح 3 عدد 14
فقال الله لموسى اهيه الذي اهيه و قال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل اهيه ارسلني اليكم
ترجمتها الحرفية فى السبيعينة ايجو ايمى هو اون 
وهرجع لمعنى كلمة اون فى النهاية 
انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8 عدد 53 و58
53 العلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات و الانبياء ماتوا من تجعل نفسك
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
استخدم يسوع نفس اللقب اللى استخدمه يهوه فى القديم للاعلان عن ذاته انا كائن (اهيه)
سفر الخروج اصحاح 14 عدد 18
فيعرف المصريون اني انا هو حين اتمجد بفرعون و مركباته و فرسانه
حسب الترجمة السبعينية ونصها




انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8 عدد 28
فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون اني انا هو
سفر اشعياء اصحاح43 عدد 10
انتم شهودي يقول الرب و عبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا و تؤمنوا بي و تفهموا اني انا هو قبلي لم يصور اله و بعدي لا يكون
يوحنا الاصحاح 8 عدد 24
فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم
سفر التكوين اصحاح 26 عدد 24
فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة و قال انا هو اله ابراهيم ابيك لا تخف لاني معك و اباركك و اكثر نسلك من اجل ابراهيم عبدي
حسب الترجمة الحرفية للسبعينية ونصها
*




*انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 6 عدد20
فقال لهم انا هو لا تخافوا
سفر اشعياء اصحاح 48 عدد 17
هكذا يقول الرب فاديك قدوس اسرائيل انا هو الرب الهك معلمك لتنتفع و امشيك في طريق تسلك فيه
حسب الترجمة السبعينية
انجيل يوحنا 14 عدد 6
قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي
سفر حزقيال اصحاح 34 عدد 15 و30
انا ارعى غنمي و اربضها يقول السيد الرب
فيعلمون اني انا هو الرب الههم معهم و هم شعبي بيت اسرائيل يقول السيد الرب
يوحنا اصحاح 10 عدد 14
انا هو الراعي الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني
الى اخره من الامثلة للمفارقة بين انا هو فى العهد القديم والجديد 
عدد مرات مجئ لفظة انا هو للتعريف باله اسرائيل




امثلة اخرى غير واضحة فى الترجمة العربية لكنها فى الاصل اليونانى واضحة جدا ان المسيح فيها يعلن عن ذاته ب(انا هو)
يوحنا اصحاح 8 عدد 23
**καὶ ἔλεγεν αὐτοῖς ὑμεῖς ἐκ τῶν κάτω ἐστέ, ἐγὼ ἐκ τῶν ἄνω εἰμί· 
**فقال لهم انتم من اسفل. اما انا هو فمن فوق
الصراحة الكلام كتير فى النقطة دى اوى ويكفى هذا الان 
النقطة الاخيرة الىل قولت هرجع اليها هى كلمة اون 
اتت فى العهد القديم فى السبعينية بمعنى القدير على سبيل المثال 
سفر الخروح اصحاح6 عدد 6
**و انا ظهرت لابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب باني الاله القادر على كل شيء و اما باسمي يهوه  فلم اعرف عندهم*
*واون فى السبعينية مرادفة لكلمة شداى فى العبرية بمعنى القدير
ثيوس اون...............الله القدير



**وايضا وردت بمعنى يكون
**الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك انتم لستم تسمعون لانكم لستم من الله

**ὁ ὢν ἐκ τοῦ θεοῦ τὰ ῥήματα τοῦ θεοῦ ἀκούει· διὰ τοῦτο ὑμεῖς οὐκ ἀκούετε, ὅτι ἐκ τοῦ θεοῦ οὐκ ἐστέ

**الذى يكون من الله 
وايضا فى يوحنا بمعنى الكائن فى
**الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*
*Θεὸν οὐδεὶς ἑώρακεν πώποτε· ὁ μονογενὴς υἱὸς ὁ ὢν εἰς τὸν κόλπον τοῦ πατρὸς ἐκεῖνος ἐξηγήσατο.*​*الابن الوحيد الكائن فى حضن الاب
ونختم النقطة دى بكلام الاب متى المسكين




*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*فى البدء كان الكلمة *​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*اعتراض اخر قدمه مشكك عبيط تانى نسيت اكتبه فى الموضوع اللى فوق
**ἐν τῷ κόσμῳ ἦν καὶ ὁ κόσμος δι' αὐτοῦ ἐγένετο καὶ ὁ κόσμος αὐτὸν οὐκ ἔγνω

**كان في العالم و كون العالم به و لم يعرفه العالم.
هنا يوحنا بيتكلم عن الكلمة انه به قد كون العالم
دى اوتو اجنيتو (به قد كون العالم)
نروح لنص تجسد الكلمة
**Καὶ ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο καὶ ἐσκήνωσεν ἐν ἡμῖν, καὶ ἐθεασάμεθα τὴν δόξαν αὐτοῦ, δόξαν ὡς μονογενοῦς παρὰ πατρός, πλήρης χάριτος καὶ ἀληθείας.
*​*
**والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا
هنا الكلمة ذاته صار جسدا

العبيط عايز يدلس على العيال المسلمين يقولهم ايه
طالما نفس الفعل فى الجملتين يبقى نترجم الجملة التانية
الكلمة به كون الجسد 
فيصبح ليس الكلمة هو المتجسد بل هو الذى جسّد 
طبعا دا شخصية عبيطة نسمع كلامها ونطبطب عليه ونقوله ادخلى يا امورة اشربى اللبن ونامى 
شايف فى النص الاول كلمة دى **δι’ معناها ايه يا كابتن معناها بواسطة 
يبقى الكلمة هنا هو الفاعل الذى به كون العالم
العدد التانى بيقول ايه
**Καὶ ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο
كاى هو لوغوس ساركس اجنيتو 
والكلمة جسدا صار 
**ولكن القاعدة الفقهية العريضة عن جهلاء المسلمين انه كله عند المسلمين صابون*
*امال لو يوحنا عايز يقول بالكلمة صار جسدا هيقول ايه
دى اوتو لوغوس ساركس اجنيتو
بواسطة الكلمة صار جسدا
دا اعتراض عبيطة من شخصية عبيطة كلنا عارفينا كدا على الماشى 
**لما القديس جيروم ترجم نص تجسد الكلمة ترجمه ازاى
**et Verbum caro factum est et habitavit in nobis
And the Word was made flesh

والكلمة صار جسدا

**طيب السريان لما ترجموا النص ترجموه ازاى
[FONT=&quot]ܘܡܶܠܬ݂ܳܐ ܒ݁ܶܣܪܳܐ ܗܘܳܐ ܘܰܐܓ݁ܶܢ ܒ݁ܰܢ ܘܰܚܙܰܝܢ ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗ ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܳܐ ܐܰܝܟ݂ ܕ݁ܺܝܚܺܝܕ݂ܳܝܳܐ ܕ݁ܡܶܢ ܐܰܒ݂ܳܐ ܕ݁ܰܡܠܶܐ ܛܰܝܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐ ܘܩܽܘܫܬ݁ܳܐ[/FONT]* *
وبدون ادنى تدخل منى ترجمة  ميردوك

**(Murdock) And the: Word became flesh, and tabernacled with us: and we saw his glory, a glory as of the only begotten from the Father, that he was full of grace and truth.*​ 
* مش بتزهق لما المسيحين يكشفوا تدليسك على طول الخط يتبع........ *​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2011)

*تفنيد رائع شمس الحق
انا عن نفسى شوفت لية كذا خاجة كدة  لية لاقيت مستوى فهمة للمسيحية زيى منا بفهم قى الصينى كدة هههههه*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*اعلان المسيح عن ذاته بانه الابن الوحيد الجنس 
* *ο μονογενης υιος**هنا فى قراءة مختلفة بين النص السكندرى النقدى وبين النص البيزنطى المسلم*
*فى النص النقدى السكندرى يقرا الاله الوحيد الجنس 
والنص البيزنطى نص الاغلبية يقرا الابن الوحيد الجنس 
ويجدر بالذكر ان الترجمة القبطية المستخدمة الى الان فى الكنيسة القبطية تقرا النص الاله الوحيد 




وايضا السريانية القديمة تقرا الاله الوحيد




فما معنى وحدانية الابن (الاله) بالجنس لله الاب 
اولا معنى مونوجنيس انه الوحيد فى نوعه او جنسه
بتستخدم للمسيح للدلالة على وحدانية بنوة المسيح لله الاب 
ودا بيرد على اختلاف اولاد الله والمؤمنين باسمه عن ابن الله الوحيد الجنس 
وتستخدم لابن وحيد لابيه وامه على النطاق الجسدى
من قاموس ثاير اليونانى
**




تستخدم للمسيح لتوضيح انه ابن الله الوحيد او تعطى انطباع انه هو نفسه ابن الله الذى ليس له اى اخوة
وذكر ذلك فى كتابات يوحنا ليس بسبب ان الكلمة الذى كان متجسدا فيه مولود منذ الازل من الله الاب(المفهوم الارثوذكسى)
او اتى منه  من شخص الله من قبل تاسيس العالم
ولكن بسبب تجسد الكلمة فيه فهو اصبح ابن الله بالطبيعة
وبمفهوم مغاير تماما عن البشر الذين به دعوا ابناء الله
لذا فى كتابات يوحنا مفهوم ابن الله اُعطى فقط للمسيح التاريخى
لذا  لا يسمى الكلمة فقط او يسوع فقط
بل الكلمة المتجسد او يسوع الذى من خلال الكلمة كان فى اتحاد مع الله
يسمى ابن الله الوحيد
استخدمت 5 مرات فى العهد الجديد كله وفى كتابات يوحنا بما سخص المسيح اللى يهمنا كالاتى
**نه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية
**Οὕτως γὰρ ἠγάπησεν ὁ θεὸς τὸν κόσμον, ὥστε τὸν υἱὸν τὸν μονογενῆ ἔδωκεν ἵνα πᾶς ὁ πιστεύων εἰς αὐτὸν μὴ ἀπόληται ἀλλ' ἔχῃ ζωὴν αἰώνιον.*
*بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به. *
*ἐν τούτῳ ἐφανερώθη ἡ ἀγάπη τοῦ θεοῦ ἐν ἡμῖν, ὅτι τὸν υἱὸν αὐτοῦ τὸν μονογενῆ ἀπέσταλκεν ὁ θεὸς εἰς τὸν κόσμον ἵνα ζήσωμεν δι' αὐτοῦ.*
*الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*
*θεὸν οὐδεὶς ἑώρακεν πώποτε· μονογενὴς θεὸς ὁ ὢν εἰς τὸν κόλπον τοῦ πατρὸς ἐκεῖνος ἐξηγήσατο.*
*والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا*
*Καὶ ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο καὶ ἐσκήνωσεν ἐν ἡμῖν, καὶ ἐθεασάμεθα τὴν δόξαν αὐτοῦ, δόξαν ὡς μονογενοῦς παρὰ πατρός, πλήρης χάριτος καὶ ἀληθείας*
*الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد*
*ὁ πιστεύων εἰς αὐτὸν οὐ κρίνεται· ὁ μὴ πιστεύων ἤδη κέκριται, ὅτι μὴ πεπίστευκεν εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ μονογενοῦς υἱοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ


منهم المسيح قال عن نفسه بفهمه انه الابن الوحيد الجنس 
لما هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
ولا يهمنا المسيح او يوحنا اللى قال لان كل انجيل يوحنا كتبه يوحنا سواء على لسان المسيح او شرح خاص منه والانجيل يقبل بكل مافيه

معنى بنوة المسيح الوحيد الجنس للاب الكائن فى ذاته يعنى ايه
هتركم مع شروحات الاباء دون اى تدخل منى ويكفى انك تقرا هذا الاجزاء من التفاسير اللى هضعها لكى تفهم معنى بنوة المسيح الفريدة من نوعها  
اولا الاب متى المسكين
**من كتاب تفسير انجيل يوحنا للاب متى المسكين








مقدمة شرح انجيل يوحنا للاب متى المسكين
**








* 

*الانبا اغورغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى المتنيح فى تفسيره لانجيل يوحنا وكتاب الاهوت العقيدى قال*















*قداسة البابا شنودة فى كتاب لاهوت المسيح







*
* 
**المقالة ضد الاريوسيين للانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى












*​ 

تكملة مع المقال ضد الاريوسيين للانبا اثناسيوس








​ 

*القديس كيرلس الكبير
*         [FONT=&quot]         *فالكلمة الابن الوحيد الإله الذى ولد من الله الآب الذى هو :*[/FONT]
*         "..                  بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره " ( عب 1 : 3 )* 
*[FONT=&quot] هو الذى صار جسدا، دون أن يتحول إلى جسد، أى بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو أى شيء آخر من هذا القبيل بل " أخلى ذاته " وجاء إلى فقرنا ومن أجل الفرح الموضوع أمامه، استهان بالعار.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] + بكل يقين ظل الله الكائن قبل الدهور عندما صار مثلنا فى كل شيء ماخلا الخطية وحدها. ويشهد بولس الحكيم جدا على ذلك بقوله :*[/FONT]
* فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم و الدم اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أى إبليس. و يعتق أولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية. لأنه حقا ليس يمسك الملائكة بل يمسك نسل إبراهيم. من ثم كان ينبغي أن يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة أمينا في ما لله حتى يكفر خطايا الشعب ( عب 12 : 14 ـ 17 )*
* وأن يشبه إخوته فى كل شيء معناه أن يكون لهذه المشابهة بداية، وهى الميلاد من امرأة وظهوره فى الجسد، لأنه كإله هو غير منظور وسكن تدبيريا فى وسطنا.*

*
اننا نؤكد ان الابن وحيد الجنس قد صار انسانا..حتى اذ يولد من امراة حسب الجسد يعيد الجنس البشرى فيه من جديد 


* *المقالة ضد الاريوسيين للانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى












*​ 











 

*كتاب علم الاهوت العقيدى الدكتور موريس تاوضروس










يتبع باقوال كثيرين ..........
*

*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*العلامة الايوغومانس ميخائيل مينا














* *عقيدة المسيحين فى المسيح
للانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح








يوتكلم عن طبيعة الابن الجوهرية من جنس الاب








*​ 


*الايمان المسيحى فى حقائقه الاهوتية
القمص بيشوى عبد المسيح












*​ 


*نختم بالاب متى المسكين








يتبع بالمزيد والمزيد والمزيد والمزيد ............
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*يسوع هو الوهيم الممسوح
**كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.
هنا بيظهر شخصيتين 
واحدهما مسح الاخر بدهن الابتهاج 
والغريب ان الاثنين دعيوا فى العبرية الوهيم
**כִּסְאֲךָ אֱלֹהִים עֹולָם וָעֶד שֵׁבֶט מִישֹׁר שֵׁבֶט מַלְכוּתֶךָ׃*
*אָהַבְתָּ צֶּדֶק וַתִּשְׂנָא רֶשַׁע עַל־כֵּן מְשָׁחֲךָ אֱלֹהִים אֱלֹהֶיךָ שֶׁמֶן שָׂשֹׂון מֵחֲבֵרֶיךָ׃
**فالممسوح هو الوهيم والذى مسحه هو ايضا الوهيم
وفى السبعينية كلا الشخصين دعى ب _هو ثيؤس_يعنى الاله
**6 ὁ θρόνος σου ὁ θεός εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα τοῦ αἰῶνος ῥάβδος εὐθύτητος ἡ ῥάβδος τῆς βασιλείας σου*
*7 ἠγάπησας δικαιοσύνην καὶ ἐμίσησας ἀνομίαν διὰ τοῦτο ἔχρισέν σε ὁ θεὸς ὁ θεός σου ἔλαιον ἀγαλλιάσεως παρὰ τοὺς μετόχους σου*​*وكالعادة الكتاب المقدس يفسر نفسه بنفسه لا يوجد لدينا اختلف المفسرون والله اعلم
نرجع لسفر العبرانين
**8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».*
*فمن هو الله الممسوح..............هو الابن يسوع المسيح
ومن الذى مسحه ........................هو الاب 
فكيف يا مدلس تقول انه لا يوجد فى الكتاب ما يقول بان المسيح هو الاله 
ومن زمن داود معروف ان المسيا سيكون هو نفسه الوهيم
اعتراض /
شهود يهوه بيقولوا دى تترجم عرشك الالهى وليس عرشك يالله
وعلى منوالهم سار امة البعير دون فكر
دا موقع لترجمة النص العبرى بين السطور بالانجليزية
والترجمة الحرفية للنص العبرى عرشك يا الله





فكيف ترجموا كلمة الوهيم  الالهى
وبالرغم من خطا الترجمة ان المعنى فى كلتا الحالتين ان عرش الابن هو عرش الله (العرش الالهى) 
ربنا يشفى شهود يهوه والمسلمين اخواتهم 
فكيف تقول يا صغيرى ان الكتاب لم يقل بان يسوع هو الله وداود نفسه تنبا بان المسيا هو الوهيم الممسوح 
اعتراض/
كيف يقول عنه انه مسحك الرب الهك
فهل هو الاله ام له اله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
النص بيرد على المعترضين دون اى عناء فالكلمة لانه اصبح جسدا وقبل مسحة الروح القدس جسديا فالاب اصبح الها له باعتباره هو الذى مسحه 
تفسير سفر العبرانين للدكتور موريس تاوضروس





*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*المسيح هو يهوه الخالق
**سفر اشعياء اصحاح48*
*13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا.
سفر المزامير 102
**مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
**ابن الله هو خالق السماء والارض
**مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟
**الممسوح منذ الازل كان عند الله خالقا *
*«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.*
 *23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.*
 *24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.*
 *25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.*
 *26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.*
 *27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.*
 *28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ.*
 *29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ،*
 *30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.*
*حكمة الله هو مؤسس الارض*
*سفر ارميا*
*صَانِعُ الأَرْضِ بِقُوَّتِهِ، مُؤَسِّسُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَبِفَهْمِهِ بَسَطَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
يشوع بن سيراخ
**ينبوع الحكمة كلمة الله في العلى ومسالكها الوصايا الازلية*
*العهد الجديد يصرخ بان المسيح هو الكلمة وحكمة الله المؤسس السماوات والارض
المسيح حكمة الله انجيل لوقا 11
**49 لِذلِكَ أَيْضًا قَالَتْ حِكْمَةُ اللهِ: إِنِّي أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَرُسُلاً، فَيَقْتُلُونَ مِنْهُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَ*
*رسالة معلمنا بولس الى كورنثوس*
*وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُودًا وَيُونَانِيِّينَ، فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ*
*خالق الخليقة كلها وبدونه لا شئ مما كان*
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
فيه وبه قد خلق الكل الرسالة الى كولوسى
**16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.*
*17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
هو مؤسس السماوات والارض قال بولس الرسول عن الابن فى سفر العبرانين اصحاح 
** وَ «أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.*
*11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،*
*12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى».
ولو رجعت للمزمور فى العبرية ستجد داود يخاطب يهوه ذاته الذى قال بولس الرسول عنه انه هو الابن 

**תְּפִלָּה לְעָנִי כִי־יַעֲטֹף וְלִפְנֵי יְהוָה יִשְׁפֹּךְ שִׂיחֹו׃ יְהוָה שִׁמְעָה תְפִלָּתִי וְשַׁוְעָתִי אֵלֶיךָ תָבֹוא׃ *
*فان كنا لا نعبد الاله خالق السماوات والارض ومؤسسها خالق كل مايرى وملا يرى وبدونه لم يكن شئ مما كان
فمن نعبد اذن؟؟؟
هل نعبد معبود قريش الوثنى ؟؟؟؟؟
مخبول مين اللى يقول ان الكتاب لم يقل ان المسيا هو الله بل وهو الخالق 
ارجع لبداية سفر التكوين سيقول لك ان فى البدء خلق الوهيم السماء والارض 
والعهد الجديد يصرخ بان المسيح هو خالق السماوات والارض 
فمن يكون اذن؟؟؟
ليس لنا سوى ان نقول مع طغمات السمائيين
**أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*خلاصة ما قدم الى الان 
الكتاب اعلن وبكل وضوح ان المسيح هو الكلمة الكائن فى ذات الله وهو الله 
الكتاب اعلن وبكل وضوح ان الكلمة الذى هو الله صار فى الجسد وحل بيننا الذى هو المسيح يسوع 
الكتاب اعلن ان الكلمة الذى صار جسدا هو الابن الوحيد الجنس الكائن فى ذات الله 
المسيح اعلن عن نفسه ابنه الابن الوحيد وبالتالى اعلن عن ذاته بانه هو الكلمة المتانس 
الكتاب اعلن وبكل صراحة ان المسيح قبل ان يدعوه توما الله والرب وطوب ايمانه 
الكتاب اعلن صراحة ان المسيح دعى نفسه انه الرب بصيغتها المطلقة ورب داود ورب السبت ورب الدينونة الذى هو يهوه ولا غيره 
الكتاب اعلن وبكل وضوح ان المسيح هو الخالق وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان
الكتاب اعلن وبكل وضوح ان المسيح هو الوهيم الممسوح من الاب 
المسيح اعلن وبكل وضوح انه هو اهيه اله اسرائيل الكائن 
واعلن الكتاب ان طغمات الملائكة يسجدون اما الجالس على العرش ويسبحون الرب الكائن 
واعلن الكتاب وبكل وضوح ان المسيح هو صورة جوهر الله والمساو لله 
واعلن الكتاب وبكل وضوح ان المسيح هو ملئ لاهوت الله الحال جسديا 
كل هذا ولم اتكلم كلمة واحدة واحدة عن النصوص التى تثبت لاهوت الكلمة فكل تركيزى هو عن الاعلانات اللفظية فان دخلنا فى النصوص اللى بتثبت لاهوت الكلمة اعتقد ان باقى عمرى مش هيسمح انى اتكلم فيها 
مجنون مين ومعتوه مين يقول ان الكتاب لا يصرخ بان المسيح هو الاله الكلمة المتانس غير الكفرة اللى عايزين يهربوا من دينونة الغضب الاتى عليهم
**يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي، مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي*
*يتبع.......................*​


----------

